# Mystery Fry



## shadowpony (Apr 15, 2012)

I went to the lake and caught some "tadpoles". I found fins so apparently ive got some fry. They are in a 30gal. with an overturned clay pot,a large rock (in the corner so they can hide behind it) and a floating plastic plant. I feed them crushed flake food (these guys are TINY). They are in my basement next to a window so they can get some light. Im not at home so I cant post pictures. Any care info would be nice. Thanks!


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

sorry i can't help if i don't know what it is.so just do the basic.clean water, food and some plants.exactly what your doing right now.keep it up and it will grow and you'll know what it is soon


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Can you tell us the general area you're located in?
And the type of habitat they were found in? (lake, murky stream, clear stream, fast or slow current). 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

You should provide a filter/aerator for the tank and depending on how many you have. Do regular water changes


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

If it is an empty 30gallon then great, can you describe the fry?At your lfs they will probably sell liquifry for livebearers (platys, guppies, mollies) or egglayers (pretty much every other breed of fish)
I usually use that and things like micro worms for the first couple of weeks and bbs, then I move on to bigger things like daphnia and gradually introduce flake food but I don't stop feeding live foods as those are important, also daily water changes, make sure it is a sponge filter instead the usual fish tank type as this prevents the fish being sucked in. some people like to put plants in but this is completely up to you, any other questions you have just let us know and we will do our best to answer them


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Well supposedly their eating flakes.
The best thing to feed them.. go back to their location of origin with a bucket, and collect a ton of the glob found there.... algae and such.. This will be full of their food.
Just look it over and remove any large insects, as these are their predators.


----------



## shadowpony (Apr 15, 2012)

Thanks for all the advice! Ill check out the fry food. Also how can I siphon without sucking up a bunch of fry? The lake I got them at has bluegill, drums, walleyes, crappe (sp?),bass, catfish (though I see no whiskers), carp... the works. Should I fill up the tank the rest of the way? They were in pretty shallow water (like ankle depth) so...


----------



## snoopy65 (Apr 23, 2012)

and remember, once a fish is in the home aquarium......never release it back to the wild.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Well, catfish spawn in summer, so not catfish. Bluegill, drum, crappie also spawn in the summer.
Lake trout spawn in the fall.
I'm guessing walleyes. Do you know if there's pike? Pike spawn early on too. 

Either way, these fish will not be kept in aquaria all their lives. :lol:


----------



## shadowpony (Apr 15, 2012)

I dont know about pikes... If it helps there a clearish tanish color. Thanks for the quick reply.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Nawh, you're going to have to wait and see.
Just remember to get some food from their natural environment.. it'll help them adjust better when you have to let them go.


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

bass and bluegill breed early where im from
early march to april and sept-oct for late season air temp-72-80 degree
crappies feb-middle of march air temp 65-75 degree
yeah the white bass breed right after the crappies
if it bass you'll see the mother fish swimming with it
from where i've live
there no pike,walleye or drum
catfish not really sure
not a big fan for catfish fish
crap as early as feb. till june
really fun fish to catch and release
8 plus 2-15 pound fish a day
will make any lazy freshwater fisherman happy


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Hah, you're in California, I'm in Canada, so it makes sense on where you are in that case. A fish with a deathwise would be breeding here in February. So I guess, shadow, it depends on where you are as to what it could be.
As far as I know, catfish will move off into shallow swampy areas to breed, so I doubt it's catfish.


----------



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

I did that when I was a kid and ended up with a tank of minnows.


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

From what I've remember catfish breed in cave or hole
That's how some people can catch them with there hands
I think its call noodling
Yes different region have different breeding season


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

People don't do that in Canada.  Most people think catfish is gross here and don't eat it. I always see huge catfish in the swamp when it gets really dry and shallow.


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

Catfish is only edible when you remove the slim and skin 
Flower n deep fried
Other then that I won't even eat it
But in the south they like to eat it
Fish I like to eat crappie, 1 1/2-2 pound bass and lake trout
Fish is beat to eat while it fresh


----------

